# Timber yard and expat window fitter query Velez Malaga



## sisterslk (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi. We have found architrave timber to be very expensive in Bauhaus so if anyone could point us in the direction of a proper timber yard around Velez Malaga to Malaga area we would be very grateful.

We are also looking to find an expat double glazing window fitter.

Many thanks

Nikki and Gary


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There maybe something in here??

myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

sisterslk said:


> Hi. We have found architrave timber to be very expensive in Bauhaus so if anyone could point us in the direction of a proper timber yard around Velez Malaga to Malaga area we would be very grateful.
> 
> We are also looking to find an expat double glazing window fitter.
> 
> ...



Just a general query really - why are people so concerned about using expat builders rather than using Spanish nationals?

In my experience, Spanish nationals are so much better, cheaper and more reliable. I know that's a sweeping statement but I've heard of so many people being 'ripped off' by so called expat builders!


Is it purely down to the language barrier?


----------



## sisterslk (Feb 3, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> Just a general query really - why are people so concerned about using expat builders rather than using Spanish nationals?
> 
> In my experience, Spanish nationals are so much better, cheaper and more reliable. I know that's a sweeping statement but I've heard of so many people being 'ripped off' by so called expat builders!
> 
> ...


Hi Snikpoh,
Thank you for your reply.

All of the work carried out in the apartment over the past few years has been by Spanish builders and their work has been excellent. 

Yes, language is a barrier and due to that fact, we have had to rely on a Spanish person to organise, contact, interpret for us but they have not been easily accessible over recent months so it is for this reason we thought we would explore expats.

We are not residing permanently yet and returned to the UK this morning. We will be back to continue the renovations in 5 weeks. 

The Spanish builders certainly carried out work to a high standard and we have never had reason to complain.

Kind regards

Nikki


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Spanish, Brit or anyone else, recommendation is the best route to follow! Sadly, I think many Brits have been fleeced by other Brits, by way of costs, standards and knowledge

Jo xxx


----------



## sisterslk (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you Jo. The problem with our situation is that Gary has always used the advice from his Spanish aide for quite a number of years so we do not have any other source of information to help us choose or locate reputable crafts people.

We would like to hear of any recommended builders, carpenters, electricians..English or Spanish...if anyone can help?

Thank you


----------

